# Tofu -  good or bad?



## Half Baked (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought some tofu yesterday for the first time in my life. The only time I've ever eaten it was in Miso Soup, that I know of.

It was a spur of the moment purchase and I thought I'd find a recipe to use it with the sprouts, pea pods, bamboo shoots etc that I have.

Looking up recipes on the internet, I've come across some rather disturbing articles relating to tofu's negative effect on the body.

Could I have some of your opinions, please.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 3, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Looking up recipes on the internet, I've come across some rather disturbing articles relating to tofu's negative effect on the body.
> 
> Could I have some of your opinions, please.


 
I can't believe this is founded in science.  It has been a staple for too many people for too many years.

I used to eat a lot of tofu, would trade milk for home made tofu.  It was a very versatile food.  I usually would cube it and add it to various dishes.  I know there are many ways to use it. I hope some creative ideas will be shared here.  I was not particularly creative with it .


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 3, 2007)

I didn't know the difference between firm and soft tofu so I bought the soft.  From what I've read, firm is better for cooking.  lol, of course!

I cubed some of tofu and sprinkled it on my salad.  It was good but bland, naturally.  The ginger-sesame dressing went perfectly with it, though.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 3, 2007)

HB, I'm not a tofu eater, but I believe the soft kind of supposed to be good for making mousses.

add a little chocolate and see how you like it


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 3, 2007)

I use tofu quite frequently - mostly in stirfries & vegetarian sandwiches.

The key to using & enjoying tofu successfully is 1) selecting the proper firmness for the dish you want to make, & 2) understanding that tofu is really a "clean slate" - meaning that it has virtually no taste of its own, but rather acts as a sponge for other ingredients.  If you keep those 2 things in mind, you can enjoy using it in endless different ways.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 3, 2007)

I use tofu several times a week.  I always marinade it, tonight's was thai spiced then baked.  I also do a scramble for breakfasts, better than eggs!

Just like breezy said, tofu is like a sponge!  I love baked tofu tossed in salads or sliced up on sandwiches.  I'm a tofu lover, can you tell!?!?


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 3, 2007)

Do you all buy the firm tofu to bake with and stir fry?  How about tempeh?  

Lol, I'm trying get a healthier protein into my diet.  I saw all the mousse, cheesecake and other dessert recipes.  My word they sound great but I don't need dessert for awhile.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 3, 2007)

I use extra-firm tofu 9 times out of 10.

As far as tempeh, I cook with it occasionally, but it's nothing like tofu.  It's quite firm & very nutty/grainy tasting.  Good in stirfries, but definitely not as sauce-absorbing as tofu.  Pretty much stands on its own.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 3, 2007)

o my goodness i love tofu! I pretty much only buy firm and put it in curries and i have a great baked tofu recipe with it (will post below). that being said i currently have i think one package of firm in the fridge and 2 or 3 packages of soft in there! I use soft in brownies, in cakes in frostings and also in salad dressings.  

*Roasted tofu

1, 350g *block of extra-firm tofucubed 

wisk together and pour over tofu

*1/4 cup* soy sauce
*2 T *sesame oil (you can also use EVOO)
*1 1/2 T* vinegar
*1 T *sugar
*2 *cloves of garlic, minced
*1 tsp* chili garlic sauce (i use sambal oelek which you can buy in thai stores or even Nofrills if you have one near by)

spread the tofu out and place in a 350*F  oven for 30mins. turn over and scatter with 1T of sesame seeds. roast for 15 more mins in the oven until ss are golden.

really great recipe served over rice with a sqeeze of lemon on top!  I think that i made this four times a week last summer while up at my cottage!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 3, 2007)

Heck - these days even many regular supermarkets carry "sambal oelek".  Just check the aisle where they have Asian foods & look for anything labeled "Chile Garlic Paste".  That will do it.


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Looking up recipes on the internet, I've come across some rather disturbing articles relating to tofu's negative effect on the body.
> 
> Could I have some of your opinions, please.


 
Hi. What kind of negative effects were described in the articles? 

You might find these links interesting:
- WHFoods: Tofu
- WHFoods: Are there special concerns related to soy foods?


----------



## Angellix (Jul 7, 2007)

I realize this is my first post and many people might not think I have anything useful or intelligent to say, but I have been looking at this site for quite a while and am a big fan; but I felt compelled to express my feelings towards Soy once I landed upon this thread.

Here are a few threads speaking in protest to the use of Soy (which Tofu is made of...)
Fahrenheit Results Forum - The Soy Conspiracy
Testosterone Nation - Bad Protein - A Testosterone Consumer Report
Testosterone Nation - The Evils of Soy

Of course there are other articles on Soy, but I enjoy bodybuilding so obviously the sites I visit are going to be based on it.


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site Angellix. Too bad I couldn't load any of your links. 

The only negative thing I've heard about soya so far is that it may increase uric acid levels. I've been consuming soya products especially tofu my whole life (I'm of Chinese ethnicity) and guess what, my uric acid level is normal. 

I think I'll keep eating tofu the rest of my life.

My favorite ways to prepare it are the following: 

Firm tofu: 
Sukiyaki (Japanese) 
Plain (Panfried and spinkled with sesame oil, chopped scallions, salt or soy sauce)
Tokwa't baboy (Filipino) 
Padthai (Thai)

Soft tofu:
Mabotofu (Chinese) - ground pork, black beans, chili, mushrooms, scallions
Agedashi tofu (Japanese tempura style)


----------



## krichardson (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is a recipe I love for extra firm tofu
1 block extra firm tofu
2 Tbsp olive oil
1/4 balsamic vinegar
1 tsp dijon mustard
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper

Mix the marinade together marinate at least 4 hours, then just pan sear on the stove top 5 minutes or so on each side, until nice and brown. Make sure it gets nice and brown before you flip it so it doesn't fall apart!


----------



## Harborwitch (Jul 12, 2007)

Jan, soy becomes an issue when it is "over-consumed" as in drinking soymilk several times a day, and substituting tofu for most other proteins, and consuming large amounts of other soy products.  

For post-menopausal women with estrogen receptive breast cancer (or a family history of ER+ breast cancer) it is something that must be discussed with a medical professional.  Mine has said incidental amounts are fine - but not to substitute soy for everything possible in my diet.  I use soy sauce, and will eat tofu if it is small amounts in a meal - but I don't gorge on soy products like I used to!  Not worth the risk, IMHO


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Tofu is made from soy beans as far as consuming any soy product goes it is really healthy I think it becomes a problem when you start taking heavy doses of soy in a supplement pill form as they are usually really concentrated but in its natural state should be fine.I dont eat too much Tofu but it is a great substitute for Ricotta Cheese I just add garlic,parmesan etc.I do use vanilla soy milk in my muesli in the morning but thats about it.By the way I would not touch Tempeh with a 10 foot pole. I actually got a recipe made with tofu and chocolate on DC for a chocolate pie.(Soo good)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Found recipe from Jennyemma I did put a layer of crunchy peanut butter on the bottom it tastes so rich you only need a small slice.
This isn't cheesecake, but it is suprisingly good. You cant tell its tofu (i sense a trademark there!). I have also experimented with coconut.

*TOFU CHOCOLATE PIE*

1 prepared pie crust
12 oz semisweet chocolate
1 container (usually 15 oz) SILKEN tofu
Sugar or splenda, to taste (maybe 1/4-1/2 cup)
1t vanilla extract

MELT chocolate
POUR melted chocolate into bowl of food processor
DUMP tofu in, too
ADD vanilla
PROCESS till prety smooth
TASTE -- add sugar or splenda to taste
PROCESS some more
POUR into pie shell
REFRIGERATE for at least 2 or 3 hours


----------

